# looking for land or club for 2012-13 season



## huntinguy28 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm looking for some land to lease or a club to join for the 2012-13 deer season. Looking for something about 2 hours or less from the Kennesaw area. I used to always hunt with my grandpa but now he's in a club in Macon county and with school, I don't have time to go for as long as he likes. I'm willing to help on work days and anything else that's expected. Tract doesn't have to be very big either. Let me know if yall got anything.


----------



## jkoch (Jan 1, 2012)

THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY CLUB!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florence Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.


We have access to the property year round. We also have plenty of water, electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you, your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call or PM for directions,And more information.

Please call to set up visit.

Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------



## Grampy (Aug 3, 2012)

*Meriwether lease*

I have a couple of spots open in club in Meriwether county near Luthersville, 350 acres $495 dues text 678-823-3072 with questions. All Mature timber.


----------



## thesilverbullet (Aug 31, 2012)

i have a small club in green county , 200 acres looking for 3 members. call david @ 404-456-4364


----------



## thumbuster (Sep 2, 2012)

small club in Washington county been there for 5 years plenty of deer and turkey no hogs. need 4 members @ 600.00 per year. 350 acres lots of room plenty of stands already up. Callme @ 770-527-1526 or email@ dangar.david977@gmail.com


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2012)

We have openings, PM your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------



## rdkemp (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently seeking 3 additional QDM hunting members. 1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. Formerly included in Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) Many Boone & Crockett mature bucks up to 160 have been sighted on this club. High population of trophy gobblers, as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place and will be available for all members. Planted food plots and 600 lb corn supplementations each week. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership!

http://vidaliapolicesupply.com/? page_id=171

www.facebook.com/RoseHollowHuntClub


----------

